# Can Hot Weather Affect Insulin In A Pump?



## Tony R (Jul 25, 2013)

Going on from an earlier post about how to protect your pump on a beach, I wonder whether anyone knows if the heat from this hot weather or if you go on holiday to a sunny destination can affect the insulin in a pump.

When my son was on injections we used to put them in Frio wallets to keep them cool. But does anyone know are similar precautions required for the pump?

Thanks.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 25, 2013)

Tony R said:


> Going on from an earlier post about how to protect your pump on a beach, I wonder whether anyone knows if the heat from this hot weather or if you go on holiday to a sunny destination can affect the insulin in a pump.
> 
> When my son was on injections we used to put them in Frio wallets to keep them cool. But does anyone know are similar precautions required for the pump?
> 
> Thanks.



I haven't noticed any difference in insulin, as in going off. Only thing I have noticed is a massive reduction in insulin needs.

If for any reason you are worried about the insulin in the cartridge then just put 3 day's worth in instead of filling the cartridge full.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 25, 2013)

We haven't had any problems (he wears his pump in a Spibelt usually under his t-shirt).  The insulin doesn't want to be in full sunlight for any length of time, but I think of it like protecting skin from sunburn.  So if your son's pump is worn on the outside of his clothing you may prefer a Frio pump pouch in a hot sunny climate.  We just go with the numbers - as long as we're not seeing loads of high BGs then the insulin is ok.

FYI we routinely change reservoir and cannula every 2 days anyway, and only fill cartridge a little more than what he'll need, never full up.  Possibly if you keep the same reservoir across more than one cannula-change, there could be some deterioration of the insulin in hot weather.


----------



## Riri (Jul 25, 2013)

Been to Greece 4 times now with my pump and no problems with changing sets every 3 days. I keep the insulin vials in the frio to travel and then store spare in fridge for holidays. I do try and keep it under a t-shirt or fling a scarf over my waistband. I never sunbathe with it lying in full sun. 
The one thing Medtronic have said about my pump is that if I were to put the pump in the purpose made pump frio wallet it would not be covered by insurance and they don't support the use of the frios because of the risk of dampness/condensation damaging the pump. As it happens, I don't think keeping the pump in the frio is necessary.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 25, 2013)

Riri, the Frio pump pouch (not the ordinary frios) comes with a waterproof inner liner so that no dampness comes into contact with the pump.  Also, if we are at beach/pool etc., I would put the detached pump in a ziplock plastic bag and then into a large Frio with the injection pen.


----------



## Riri (Jul 25, 2013)

I know as I bought one specifically for it. But when I showed it to the Medtronic rep that came to talk to a few of us pumpers she said that the company did not recommend their use. I then wrote an e-mail direct to Medtronic to check this out and I had the same response back from them.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2013)

Have been to cyprus a few times working & playing & havnt noticed any changes. Enjoy your hols


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2013)

I change my reservoir when the insulin runs out, which is approx. every 10 days (315 ml reservoirs) whether it's snowing or 40%.  As Sue says - I also need less and less insulin as it gets hotter but I still discard it after 10 days LOL whether it needs it or not!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking on the logical side, just think of how many people in hot countries have insulin pumps. They don't go out buying special covers coolers etc., do they?
Chill out and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Markus (Jul 27, 2013)

If it's over 35 degrees Celsius, it might effect the insulin. I've noticed I need to take more when in Cyprus (40+). Try to store/keep your insulin pump in the fridge for 5-10 minutes a few times every day if you are worried. That is what I usually do when staying in hot climate.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 27, 2013)

Markus said:


> If it's over 35 degrees Celsius, it might effect the insulin. I've noticed I need to take more when in Cyprus (40+). Try to store/keep your insulin pump in the fridge for 5-10 minutes a few times every day if you are worried. That is what I usually do when staying in hot climate.



I doubt very much any pump manufacturer would recommend putting their pump in the fridge  I also doubt very much it would do the insulin that much good changing from one extreme to another.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 27, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I doubt very much any pump manufacturer would recommend putting their pump in the fridge  I also doubt very much it would do the insulin that much good changing from one extreme to another.


I agree with Sue - don't put your pump in the fridge.  Condensation will damage it!


----------

